# "+" ist nicht gleich plus?



## Com7 (1. Sep 2006)

hi liebes java-forum team,

ich beschäftige mich seit einer kurzen zeit zum ersten mal mit java. 

jetzt möchte ich einen script schreiben. dort habe ich

var posts = ("200")
var gewinn = ("100")
var gesamt = (posts + gewinn)

definiert.

sobald ich jetzt aber folgenden befehl gebe:

document.write (gesamt)

wird mir 200100 angeszeigt. 

schreibe ich aber 

var gesamt = (posts - gewinn)

wird mir korrekt 100 angezeigt.

ich hab schon in "javakursen" versucht mein problem zu finden. leider ohne erfolg. 

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg Com7


----------



## Com7 (1. Sep 2006)

ähhhmmm sorry. erst lesen dann posten.

war ja jetzt ne frage zu java script.

bitte um verzeihung.

mfg Com7


----------



## Leroy42 (1. Sep 2006)

Kann dir trotzdem antworten:

Da deine Variablen _posts_ und _gewinn_ einen Stringinhalt haben,
konkateniert JavaScript bei einem + einfach die beiden Zeichenketten.

Bei einem - gibt es keine _sinngemäße_ Definition für Strings, also
wandelt JavaScript diese erst einmal in Zahlen um und zieht sie dann
voneinander ab.

Irgendwie bestätigt das meine Abneigung gegen Script-Sprachen.  ???:L


----------

